# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Innesteling eitje

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

ik vroeg me af of iemand hier de innesteling van het eitje heeft gevoeld toen ze zwanger raakte.
Er bestaat nogal wat discussie over of je dit nou kunt voelen of niet. Wat zijn hier de ervaringen?
En voor wie iets gevoeld heeft, wat voelde je precies?
Ik probeer zwanger te raken en ben erg benieuwd naar de ervaringen.

Xx

----------


## essie79

Hoi,

Ik ben even heel erg ziek geweest van de innesteling. Tenminste, dat vermoed ik. Ik heb het teruggerekend en de nacht dat ik boven de wcpot heb gehangen was de dag van de innesteling. Inmiddels heb ik een baby van 5 weken. 

groetjes, Esther

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Esther,
Gefeliciteerd! Eindelijk voor jou een kindje, veel geluk!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## essie79

Dankjewel! Ik heb een schat van een zoon, ik geniet met volle teugen.

groetjes, Esther

----------

